# Is there a new model coming for the Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L IS USM Macro Lens?



## Stefanvd (Jun 19, 2022)

Hello all,

Great forum you have here!

Diving back into the world of macro photography I've bought a Canon EOS 850D to replace my old trusty 400D and am looking for a lens. Having used the Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L IS USM Macro Lens I came back very impressed!! However, since it stems from 2009 I was wondering if there is a new version on the horizon to replace it or is it here to stay a few years longer? Searching rumors only lead me to RF versions.

Regards


----------



## old-pr-pix (Jun 19, 2022)

RF is the future for all things Canon. It is very unlikely you will find an EF mount lens updated by Canon from now on. You may see some new third party EF options, but nothing new from Canon. The 100 L macro remains a fine lens. It's stabilization isn't the latest generation but otherwise it is still a very good lens.


----------



## Czardoom (Jun 19, 2022)

Aside from some new coatings, there haven't been any real advances in lens optics since 2009 (many would consider a 2009 lens to be relatively new) so that lens will be an excellent lens for many decades to come.


----------



## Stefanvd (Jun 19, 2022)

Thank you both for responses, better grab mine before it's discontinued then.


----------



## becceric (Jun 21, 2022)

Stefanvd said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Great forum you have here!
> 
> ...


I love my copy. I enjoyed the previous EF 100mm macro before it, but the image stabilization and tack sharp results of this one always pleases me.


----------



## stevelee (Jun 21, 2022)

A couple other Canon options that cost less would be the EF-S 60mm macro and the EF 100mm non-L macro. I have the latter lens, and get excellent results. I have not missed the stabilization of the L version. I used it with my Rebel, and that worked fine. I have read good things about the 60mm lens, but haven’t used it. An advantage of the 100mm lens is that it lets you get farther away from the subject. An advantage of 60mm is that it can double as a portrait lens, like 96mm on full frame. There are also third-party options to look at, I presume.


----------



## canonmike (Jun 24, 2022)

It is somewhat surprising, given Canon's push to buy RF lenses, that EF lenses, instead of being discounted are just being discontinued. No real bargains on EF L glass, just yet anyhow.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 24, 2022)

canonmike said:


> It is somewhat surprising, given Canon's push to buy RF lenses, that EF lenses, instead of being discounted are just being discontinued. No real bargains on EF L glass, just yet anyhow.


If people are buying them at current prices, there’s no point in discounting them.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 24, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> If people are buying them at current prices, there’s no point in discounting them.


Expanding on this point it's not unreasonable to speculate that sales of many EF lenses peaked long ago. Most potential customers already own these lenses and those that don't could be incentivized to purchase and adapt older EF lenses rather than buy new RF lenses if the price differential is too great. That would not be in Canon's best interest.


----------



## Stefanvd (Aug 8, 2022)

Super late response, sorry to you all. I have read your replies with great enthusiasm and understand how the future is going the RF way. So I'll get the EF as soon as possible and enjoy it!


----------

